# Worst Piece of music you've ever heard?



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 15, 2021)

Title.




Truly, the work of the Beethovens, Mozarts, and the Bachs of our time! XD


----------



## Chary (Mar 15, 2021)

Are words necessary?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chary said:


> Are words necessary?



I showed my friend these songs

He didn't have a reaction, he was just silent


----------



## SG854 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Mar 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> Are words necessary?



Seriously!?!?!?! That sound track is so fucking metal though! It's one of my favorite sonic tracks...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This needs a flac release, so I can listen to it in the high quality it deserves


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott's singing [.]


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> Are words necessary?



The worst is you can sort of make out glimpses of a good song, with some polishing it could be a good track


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 18, 2021)

Skrillex.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Mar 22, 2021)

That title screen music is so bad, it makes the other Crazy Bus song seem decent!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>






That reminds me of another game with the Blue Blur's music:


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 31, 2021)

I'd say you are amateurs. Though young, but amateurs nonetheless.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry @WiiMiiSwitch but this has to be the worst piece of music ever.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2021)

WiiWiiSwitch's Singing   Hi Polly


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 31, 2021)

Any country music made later than the 70's, rap (with very few exceptions), and crappy top 40 pop radio music ala Beiber, Cardi B, Drake, Billie Eilish, etc.

This one is near the top of my all time most hated.....


----------



## antiNT (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## kevin corms (Mar 31, 2021)

This album 
some of teh stuff posted here isnt even that offensive.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> This album
> some of teh stuff posted here isnt even that offensive.




Apparently you haven't heard WiiMiiSwitch sing.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 31, 2021)

Obligatory mention 




Granted, it's a bit of a running gag (here's a How to play video, a death metal cover and - of course - a cat performance). Still...you can argue all about taste in music, but anyone saying there's artistic merit into this stuff can get my fist artisticly inserted in their face.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 11, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> This album
> some of teh stuff posted here isnt even that offensive.




So...he just sort of recorded some sounds of data being played through Audacity? Like when you take an image file and force it to open and it murders your ear drums?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)

I cant decide which song is worse 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Dude ryhmed "thot" with "thot" three times


----------

